# NOPI NISSAN Show - Phoenix, AZ March 17/18



## boobookitty (May 4, 2005)

NOPI ARIZONA



PHOENIX, ARIZONA 



March 17/18 - Firebird Raceway



DRAG RACE / DRIFT COMPETITION / CAR SHOW







NICO will be presenting NICOFEST 2007 at NOPI Arizona 2007. In addition to the Nissan car show, the event includes a Pro and Sportsman Drag race and the very first round of the new Pro NOPI DRIFT series. Event also features Live entertainment and a vendor midway.
















NOPI WEBSITE

NOPI - Number One Parts Inc



Event Forum

http://forums.********.com/zeroforum?id=203


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

Not sure if ill be free to drive to phoenix, but if i am, i will make a lil drive back


----------



## boobookitty (May 4, 2005)

its gonna be bad ass!!!


----------

